# Quel iPad pour travail bureautique



## Huskel (18 Avril 2020)

Bien le bonsoir,

Comme dis dans la présentation j’ai un certain nombre d’équipements made in Apple.

Pour des besoins professionnels j’ai besoin d’un outil mobile me permettant de faire de la prise de note et de pouvoir consulter / modifier des fichiers de la suite office (Word / Excel / Outlook)

N’ayant pas envie d’utiliser mon mbp au travail, je réfléchis pour un iPad.

Je l’utiliserais pour les besoins cités au dessus dans le cadre de réunions / déplacements sur différents sites.

Voici quelques questions qui en découlent 

1- travailler sur la suite office : bonne ou mauvaise idée sur un iPad ?

2- iPad 7 suffisant ou s’orienter sur un pro ?

3- Si le choix doit se porter sur un pro, 11 ou 12.9 ?

4- utilisation d’un combo touch (clavier/trackpad) pertinent ou inutile ?

5- j’oublie l’iPad et je m’oriente sur un ultra portable genre surface /mbp air / autre 

Voilà, si vous voyez d’autres points

Merci [emoji2]


----------



## patxito (18 Avril 2020)

Perso j’utilise régulièrement, en alternance avec une surface pro que j’aime beaucoup aussi, un iPad Pro 2018 12,9, avec pencil (indispensable pour la prise de note, qui fonctionne très bien avec OneNote pour rester dans la suite Office), Magic Mouse 2, et magic keyboard, qui sont vraiment un plus avec la dernière mise à jour de iPadOS.

Je suis abonné à Office 365, qui fonctionne parfaitement sur l’iPad, et qui offre l’avantage d’une synchro automatique et d’un gros espace de stockage dans le cloud.

Le seul point faible, c’est la gestion des fichiers, mais je trouve que ce n’est plus rédhibitoire depuis IPadOS, d’autant que OneDrive est aussi disponible.

Après, si tu fais le compte de cette combo, ça coûte une blinde...


----------



## Huskel (18 Avril 2020)

Dans mon calcul de base j’étais parti sur le minimum à savoir un iPad 7 avec le combo touch que logitech viens de sortir avec trackpad et le pencil logitech.

Ça sort l’ensemble à un peu moins de 610€

Mais j’ai un doute sur la capacité de la puce A10 (iPhone 7) à réaliser toutes les tâches dont j’ai besoin avec plusieurs app ouvertes en même temps.

J’ai l’habitude de travailler avec tout ouvert : plans ou safari, Outlook, Excel et Word en même temps.

Sur le mbp ça passe tout seul sans broncher, mais quid sur un iPad ?


----------



## Nicolarts (18 Avril 2020)

Attention, Word / Excel / Outlook ont beaucoup moins des outils sur iPad que la version d'ordinateur (Mac/Windows). 

Si vous êtes un vrai pro qui a besoin les vrais logiciels de la suite Office, il te faut un Mbp/Mba ou un Surface Pro...


----------



## Huskel (18 Avril 2020)

Fonctionnaire, ça compte comme vrai pro ou ...

La tournure de la phrase fait sourire [emoji3] 

Je vais tenter de préciser les besoins

- Outlook : utilisation classique que l’on peut avoir en entreprise via un compte exchange (messagerie, calendrier, etc)

- Word : utilisé essentiellement pour du texte simple, au pire insertion de quelques images.

- Excel : reporting de données issues de contrôle de terrain, croisés dynamiques, bilans annuels

- J’ai besoin également d’un outil de prise de note pour remplacer mon stylo et ma feuille, pour une prise plus rapide et éventuellement le reporter sur Excel par la suite


Il faut que ce soit le plus léger / pratique possible et avec une bonne autonomie.

Réunions + déplacements sur la collectivité représentant environ 80% de mon temps de travail.

Avec ces informations peut-on définir le matériel nécessaire plus précisément ?


----------



## lineakd (18 Avril 2020)

@Huskel , quand tu écris ipad 7, veux tu parler d‘un ipad 7 pouces ou de l’ipad de 7 ème génération?
Pour le tableau croisé dynamique, il  faudra te servir d’excel sur le web.
Je ne vois pas de problèmes pour tes autres besoins.
Si tu as un iphone, tu peux déjà tester si ton utilisation du numérique conviendra sur un système sous ios.


----------



## Huskel (18 Avril 2020)

lineakd a dit:


> @Huskel , quand tu écris ipad 7, veux tu parler d‘un ipad 7 pouces ou de l’ipad de 7 ème génération?
> Pour le tableau croisé dynamique, il faudra te servir d’excel sur le web.
> Je ne vois pas de problèmes pour tes autres besoins.
> Si tu as un iphone, tu peux déjà tester si ton utilisation du numérique conviendra sur un système sous ios.



Effectivement j’ai manqué de précision.

Je parle de l’iPad de 7eme génération équipé de la puce A10 fusion

Concernant les croisés dynamiques, je ne peux que les utiliser en local, ils ne sont même pas exploitables via un raccourci bureau (pc Windows) je suis obligé de travailler sur le réseau.

Vu le confinement, je n’ai pas la possibilité de tester avec l’iPhone.

Office 365 version iOS me convient en terme de fonctionnalités, au pire les croisés je me contente du pc du bureau.

Sais-tu si la suite office a des différences entre iPadOS et iOS ? 

Merci [emoji120]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (18 Avril 2020)

C'est normalement la même version entre iPadOS et iOS.


----------



## Huskel (18 Avril 2020)

Ok, donc a priori le choix de l’iPad reste possible.

Du coup quelle version choisir ? iPad de 7eme génération suffisant ou dois-je me tourner nécessairement sur un iPad Pro ?


----------



## Iguana7 (18 Avril 2020)

Pour tes besoins, je te conseille quand même un iPad Pro. Pour être efficace niveau boulot, faut un écran assez important quand même et la puissance du pro te permettra de voir venir pendant quelques temps. 
Et puis l'iPad pro, c'est quand même l'appareil le plus réussi de ces dernières années selon moi.


----------



## iBaby (18 Avril 2020)

À mon avis l’iPad 7 est une bonne idée, j’avais un iPad Pro 12,9’ de 2018, mais je l’ai remplacé par un MBP 13. Je suis dans le même cas que toi, je viens de prendre un iPad 7, et je vais te donner mon point de vue.

1. Office ? Pour ce qui est du traitement de texte je préfère Pages, depuis assez longtemps, même sur Mac, mais surtout sur iPad OS, parce que pour taper un peu de texte et insérer des images, Pages est tout intégré à l’iPad. Aucun plantage, aucune perte de travail en cas de plantage, sauvegarde automatique système, interface de partage plus intuitive. Avec un clavier externe ça prendra tout son sens. 
Je ne peux pas t’aider pour Excel/Numbers que j’utilise très très rarement.

2. À mon avis le 7 est suffisant si tu trouves le bon clavier externe et le bon support pour le poser. Tu peux trouver moins cher que le Combo Touch (que je découvre grâce à toi, merci), en prenant un clavier Keys-to-go de Logitech et un étui peu cher, il y en a de bonne qualité. Mais ce Combo Touch a l’air très bon.

Si tu as besoin de puissance pour travailler avec toutes les apps que tu cites ouvertes, je pense que ça le fera très bien, sauf que l’iPad ne fonctionne pas comme le Mac, un multi fenêtres très réduit qui oblige à jongler avec les apps, mais c’est très rapide et vite intuitif.

- en outil de prises de notes il y a l’excellente app Nebo (payante). Elle reconnaît l’écriture manuscrite pour la transformer instantanément en tapuscrit que l’on peut archiver et partager en plusieurs formats. Assez bluffant.


----------



## lineakd (18 Avril 2020)

@Huskel , je ne sais pas s’il y a des différences sur la suite microsoft sur ios et ipados.



Huskel a dit:


> Office 365 version iOS me convient en terme de fonctionnalités, au pire les croisés je me contente du pc du bureau.


As tu un compte office 365 perso ou pro?


----------



## Huskel (18 Avril 2020)

J’ai un compte office 365 perso.


----------



## lineakd (19 Avril 2020)

@Huskel , alors tu auras aucun problème de créer des feuilles excel et de te servir des tableaux croisées dynamiques (ils sont dans l’onglet insertion) en passant par ton compte office 365 sur l’application safari de ton ipad.
Si tu veux un ipad, je te dirais plutôt le pro 11” pour son écran bord à bord (j’ai le 2018) par rapport à la 7ème génération. Le 12,9” est plutôt un ipad pour la maison ou pour le bureau.


----------



## Huskel (19 Avril 2020)

Merci pour vos éclaircissements.

Autant sur l’iPad 7eme génération je suis sur une facture intéressante ~ 600€ avec le combo touch et le pencil 1ère génération 

Autant si je dois partir sur un iPad Pro 11’ j’ai un doute par rapport à une surface pro 7 ou une surface laptop 3 tant niveau financier que possibilité.












Je suis conscient que nous sommes sur un forum Apple, mais après tout, je recherche la solution la plus adaptée [emoji28]


----------



## patxito (19 Avril 2020)

Pour la surface pro, tu dois aussi tenir compte du prix supplémentaire pour le pencil et le clavier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (19 Avril 2020)

Un petit comparatif entre iPad Pro 2020 et Surface Pro 7 :








						iPad Pro vs Surface Pro 7: Which laptop replacement is better?
					

Our iPad Pro vs Surface Pro 7 face off shows how they stack up




					www.tomsguide.com
				




Les 2 sont assez proches mais l'iPad gagne (et ce n'est pas la Laptop 3)  

Concernant ton sujet, tu as déjà un mbp n'est-ce pas et l'iPad sera associé au même compte ?
Rester dans l'écosystème Apple est un gros plus pour passer d'un appareil à l'autre : exemple naviguer sur des sites sur l'iPad et continuer sur le mac. Et ça évite de se demander comment on fait cette  d'action dans Windows (ou macOS) alors que c'est simple dans l'autre.

Bon, après si tu as un abonnement Office 365. Tu pourras l'utiliser sur tout tes appareil et stocker les fichiers sur OneDrive. Donc ce sera assez pareil pour tes actions les plus importantes.
La surface aura aussi l'intérêt d'avoir une version de office identique (voir très proche) de la version mac. Bien plus que la iOS/iPadOS. Concernant la prise de note, ce devrait être bon mais obligé de passer via l'application Office pour les partager avec ton mbp.

Perso, côté Windows c'est la surface qui me tenterait le plus comme appareil. Mais maintenant, c'est un peu trop tard pour y retourner (mac mini + iPhone + iPad) 
A voir si elle a des ventilateurs qui s'active quand elle chauffe un peu. C'est qqc que je déteste dans les ordi portable et qui me fait adorer l'iPad. La surface Laptop 3 semble assez proche de l'iPad, il me semble que c'est la position que lui donne Microsoft.

Le mieux serait pour toi de tester ces appareil en magasin, mais avec le confinement...


----------



## Huskel (19 Avril 2020)

Oui tout les appareils Apple sont reliés à un seul compte et il en sera de même pour l’éventuel iPad.

Effectivement j’ai un mbp 13 de 2019 dont je suis pleinement satisfait ainsi qu’un iPhone 11 pro et une Apple tv 4k.

Je partage complètement ton avis concernant l’écosystème d’Apple, c’est pour cela que j’essaye d’y investir progressivement.

OneDrive est dans l’abonnement, mais je l’utilise que très peu, je préfère l’iCloud avec ses 2To, je me demande même si je ne vais pas résilier 365 et utiliser les apps Apple intégrées (les croisés dynamiques se feront au bureaux sur le win10).

En gros ma réflexion portait sur la pertinence financière entre l’iPad et la surface.

J’ai eu à plusieurs reprises un iPad Pro 2018 entre les mains, mais à l’époque je n’avais qu’une vision personnel d’un gros iPhone, mais aujourd’hui j’ai des besoins pros, et je le perçois différemment.

Je vais lire le comparatif donné plus haut mais j’ai l’impression que le vrai choix qui s’impose est l’iPad pro 11’, c’est semble-t-il plus pérenne que l’iPad 7eme avec son A10.


----------



## lineakd (19 Avril 2020)

Huskel a dit:


> (les croisés dynamiques se feront au bureaux sur le win10).


@Huskel , si l’appareil va te servir que dans ton milieu professionnel qui est chez microsoft, prend toi la surface ou un ultraportable sur windows.



Huskel a dit:


> Je vais lire le comparatif donné plus haut


La surface n’est que le canada dry d’une tablette. 



Huskel a dit:


> En gros ma réflexion portait sur la pertinence financière entre l’iPad et la surface.


Une pertinence financière sur du matériel d’apple.  As tu vu le prix du dernier clavier de l’ipad?  



Huskel a dit:


> Effectivement j’ai un mbp 13 de 2019 dont je suis pleinement satisfait ainsi qu’un iPhone 11 pro et une Apple tv 4k.


Oui, il ne manque que l’ipad.


----------



## Huskel (19 Avril 2020)

lineakd a dit:


> @Huskel , si l’appareil va te servir que dans ton milieu professionnel qui est chez microsoft, prend toi la surface ou un ultraportable sur windows.
> 
> 
> La surface n’est que le canada dry d’une tablette.
> ...




Alors effectivement l’achat envisagé est dans un environnement exclusivement Microsoft.

La question de la pertinence était justement à l’avantage de la surface pro et non de l’iPad. Et oui j’ai vu qu’Apple vends un clavier au prix d’un iPad 7th gen.

J’ai discuté avec un collègue de travail (pro Apple) qui m’explique que le choix de l’iPad ne nous correspond pas à cause d’iPad os même si d’un point de vue matériel c’est supérieur à la surface.

Il me conseil comme toi de m’orienter vers une surface, Windows et office en versions complètes notamment.

En conclusion, même si je souhaitais me faire un petit plaisir avec l’iPad tout en étant productif, je vais faire le choix de l’ouverture et de la compatibilité, ça reste un outil de travail dont j’ai besoin avant tout.

Merci à tous pour vos conseils


----------



## Nicolarts (19 Avril 2020)

Si tu choisis un Surface Pro, je te recommanderais de prendre un 256 go... Car 128 go est trop aïe pour Windows...


----------



## patxito (19 Avril 2020)

Kyubia a raison, avec 256 Go tu seras plus à l’aise, même si tu peux lui insérer une carte micro SD, ce qui est toujours une option de stockage appréciable.

C’est un très beau produit, tu ne regretteras pas ton achat. Et il profitera indirectement à Apple, la gamme Surface étant le plus bel aiguillon pour qu’ils continuent à faire évoluer l’iPad Pro (et inversément)...


----------



## Macounette (24 Avril 2020)

Huskel a dit:


> Je vais lire le comparatif donné plus haut mais j’ai l’impression que le vrai choix qui s’impose est l’iPad pro 11’, c’est semble-t-il plus pérenne que l’iPad 7eme avec son A10.


Même si entre-temps ton choix est fait pour la Surface, puis-je te demander pourquoi ne pas avoir inclus l'iPad Air 3 dans ton comparatif? Pour un besoin tel que le tien, je trouve que l'iPad Air est justement idéal. J'ai essentiellement les mêmes besoins que toi, et malgré l'environnement très orienté Windows de l'entreprise pour laquelle je travaille, grâce à Office 365 je peux travailler de manière tout à fait agréable et satisfaisante. La prise de notes avec OneNote et le Pencil est facile et intuitive. Si maintenant Microsoft nous sort une fonctionnalité OCR dans OneNote, le monde sera parfait


----------



## Huskel (24 Avril 2020)

Macounette a dit:


> Même si entre-temps ton choix est fait pour la Surface, puis-je te demander pourquoi ne pas avoir inclus l'iPad Air 3 dans ton comparatif? Pour un besoin tel que le tien, je trouve que l'iPad Air est justement idéal. J'ai essentiellement les mêmes besoins que toi, et malgré l'environnement très orienté Windows de l'entreprise pour laquelle je travaille, grâce à Office 365 je peux travailler de manière tout à fait agréable et satisfaisante. La prise de notes avec OneNote et le Pencil est facile et intuitive. Si maintenant Microsoft nous sort une fonctionnalité OCR dans OneNote, le monde sera parfait



En première intention je voulais m’orienter vers l’iPad 7eme génération pour le tarif contenu.

L’iPad air 3, je suis pas convaincu, y a pas un gap énorme et on est encore assez loin du pro.

C’est plus cher tout en gardant le pencil 1, pas d’écran 120hz.

Pour l’instant mon achat n’est pas encore effectué et s’oriente effectivement sur une surface, mais si mon choix devais revenir sur l’iPad, ce serait sans doute le Pro.


----------



## Orphanis (25 Avril 2020)

Huskel a dit:


> En première intention je voulais m’orienter vers l’iPad 7eme génération pour le tarif contenu.
> 
> L’iPad air 3, je suis pas convaincu, y a pas un gap énorme et on est encore assez loin du pro.
> 
> ...



Huskel,

Je me permets de partager avec toi mon expérience, peut-être que ça t’aidera à faire un choix :

- J’ai un IPad Pro 2017 (tu devrais inclure ces modèles dans ta réflexion) : c’est une tablette qui permet de faire de la bureautique de façon très correcte si on y adjoint un clavier. Il faut noter que la version de Word est moins complète que sous Windows (j’ai d’ailleurs l’impression que la version de Mac est moins fournie que celle de Windows). Il y a aussi Pages. Pour de la bureautique simple (Je n’utilise pas Excel donc, je ne peux en parler), c’est très bien. Idem pour la lecture et l’annotation de Pdf (bien mieux que sous Windows).

- La Surface Book 2 : le même principe que les autres Surface. C’est avant tout un ordinateur, un bon ordinateur, plus autonome et plus complet qu’un IPad pour de la bureautique mais c’est un ordinateur. L’aspect tactile et tablette est quasiment inutilisable et mal exploité par Microsoft. Si tu l’achètes en ayant en tête la tablette, tu risques d’être vite déçu.

Pour conclure : si tu veux une tablette, avec les avantages et les limitations qui y sont inhérentes - qui fait tourner des logiciels de bureautique, reste sur la gamme des IPad, il n’y a pas mieux que le marché.

Si tu veux essentiellement un ordinateur avec quelques options tactiles, la série des Surface est très bien. Si tu n’as pas besoin de logiciels spécifiques qui ne tournent que sous Windows ou si tu n’utilises les options tactiles que ponctuellement, regarde du côté des portables Apple.


----------



## Nicolarts (25 Avril 2020)

Orphanis a dit:


> Il faut noter que la version de Word est moins complète que sous Windows (j’ai d’ailleurs l’impression que la version de Mac est moins fournie que celle de Windows). Il y a aussi Pages. Pour de la bureautique simple (Je n’utilise pas Excel donc, je ne peux en parler), c’est très bien. Idem pour la lecture et l’annotation de Pdf (bien mieux que sous Windows).



Enfin, je ne suis pas le seul de cet avis... Oui, j'ai exactement le même impression et tout du travail dans l'administration, j'ai toujours préfère de travailler sous Windows et du reste sur Mac...

Si on est "full-Microsoft", il est mieux acheter vers un portable/ordinateur sous Windows 10. Ce sera trop parfait... Ce sera Surface Pro, ce serait un bon idée ;-)


----------



## Macounette (8 Mai 2020)

Huskel a dit:


> L’iPad air 3, je suis pas convaincu, y a pas un gap énorme et on est encore assez loin du pro.
> 
> C’est plus cher tout en gardant le pencil 1, pas d’écran 120hz.


C'est logique maintenant que le 7ème génération est là, avec son écran presque pareil, effectivement. Ce n'était pas trop le cas à sa sortie. Au quotidien, il y a quand même une différence niveau poids, mais cela s'arrête plus ou moins là: pour un usage professionnel, le Pro est plus indiqué (même si l'Air 3 s'en sort plutôt bien je trouve).


----------



## Tokamei (1 Août 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Perso j’utilise régulièrement, en alternance avec une surface pro que j’aime beaucoup aussi, un iPad Pro 2018 12,9, avec pencil (indispensable pour la prise de note, qui fonctionne très bien avec OneNote pour rester dans la suite Office), Magic Mouse 2, et magic keyboard, qui sont vraiment un plus avec la dernière mise à jour de iPadOS.
> 
> Je suis abonné à Office 365, qui fonctionne parfaitement sur l’iPad, et qui offre l’avantage d’une synchro automatique et d’un gros espace de stockage dans le cloud.
> 
> ...


Bonjour ou bonsoir je vais rentré aux lycée en formation assp si jamais et j'aimerais savoir si avec un budget de 1200€ c'est quoi le mieux 1ipad + accessoires et MacBook un bon iPad ou un bon MacBook sachant que j'ai une préférence pour ipad et utilisation personnelle donc iPad mini 6 + MacBook merci de me conseiller cordialement j'aimerais rester chez Apple aillant déjà un iPhone une Apple TV des air pods pro une Apple Watch 

Merci


----------



## white.spirit (3 Août 2022)

Tokamei a dit:


> Bonjour ou bonsoir je vais rentré aux lycée en formation assp si jamais et j'aimerais savoir si avec un budget de 1200€ c'est quoi le mieux 1ipad + accessoires et MacBook un bon iPad ou un bon MacBook sachant que j'ai une préférence pour ipad et utilisation personnelle donc iPad mini 6 + MacBook merci de me conseiller cordialement j'aimerais rester chez Apple aillant déjà un iPhone une Apple TV des air pods pro une Apple Watch
> 
> Merci


Bonjour,
Tu devrais plutôt commencer un nouveau sujet dans la section iPad.

Sur le marché de l'occasion (particulièrement en Suisse) tu peux éventuellement t'en sortir avec une solution complète iPad+Macbook: tout dépend de tes ambitions pour avoir du matériel vraiment récent (qui tiendra mieux dans les années à venir), ou quelque chose d'économique (qui tient la durée de la formation et tu verras après), et plus ou moins de stockage.
Je ne connais pas ce qui est utilisé dans cette formation; mais pour consulter et annoter des pdfs, prendre des notes, c'est sûr que l'iPad est à privilégier. Je te déconseillerais un iPad mini, vise un 9.7 pouces au moins, et si possible quelque chose autour des 10.5/11 pouces.
L'utilisation un peu poussée de tableurs et la gestion des fichiers est ce qui qui est vraiment laborieux avec l'iPad, je trouve. Je suis "de la vieille école" (j'ai commencé mes études il y a plus de 20ans) mais voyant les questions fréquentes autour de l'utilisation de l'iPad, il ne faut pas le négliger. Si tu dois taper du texte, la combinaison royale est le Magic Keyboard avec un iPad compatible; les Smart Keyboard sont bien pratiques aussi, mais un peu moins fiables à mon avis (et d'expérience avec mon iPad). J'ai maintenant un ensemble coque+clavier Logitech qui fonctionne très bien, qui n'est utilisable que sur une table (seulement une liaison souple entre le clavier et l'iPad).
Si tu t'aperçois qu'il te faut un Macbook pour mieux gérer tes données (organiser, archiver, etc.) et faire des choses indisponibles sur iPad, tu peux probablement te contenter de quelque chose de basique et pas cher (pourquoi pas un Macbook Air de 2017 dont tu peux changer le SSD pour avoir plein de stockage...).
C'est un avis très perso, mais tu pourras peut-être en tirer quelques pistes.


----------

